# Guess the Trap'n Cab'n weight



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Okay guys its time... lets PLAY Guess the Trapp'n Cab'n Weight (Trapping Vardo original Name)

I will take it in next week and put it on the scales. It will have a single style mattress installed on top of 3/4 inch mattress frame floor. two 20lb propane tanks, an empty Lug-gable Loo 5 gallon bucket. A wash machine overflow drip pan for the shower floor. Propane line and a portable battery powered lantern. Installed 10,000 BTU Big Buddy Blue Flame heater. One 37 inch x 30 inch wall for the bathroom.

The Beer keg and Rock-in Chair will be off.

Its 95% red cedar lumber. The roof is common steel roofing, The floor is made of 1.5 inch foam sheathing covered with 3.8 inch CDX plywood, and 3/8 engineered flooring.

The flatbead trailer the Cabin was built on weighed 1660 lbs.

Winners have their choice of a date with Don, Glen, Hassle or CatCapper. Yes you pay for the date and how you get to them. You decide the date as they all have allot of free time. On the date they just will tag along and keep you company and eat and drink. Some have diet restrictions so cost may be more.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Hmmmm 3333 lbs, but if I win I will put the prize up for grabs by anyone, lol


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

3185


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Looks great by the way!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

3498 pounds, but I sure don't want any of those "Grand" prizes.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Glen your going to hurt the old guys feelings! :roflmao:


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

3508 and I want a trapping date with you Larry


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

ten billion lbs :mrgreen:


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ole Boy Ole Boy a great contest with a winner !!!! Closest weight wins I assume!

1 lb

:cowboy:

Rodney

+ 4169 lbs.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

4,487


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

4185 lbs

hmm,not sure if i want a date or not

maybe if the dates consists of beer and yote/bobcat hunting.but they have to take me to their spots for hunting and i will bring the beer


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

pokeyjeeper said:


> 3508 and I want a trapping date with you Larry


No date required your always welcome, finding me will be per coordinates, as Ill be somewhere betwixt the Missouri River and the Montana's Coeur d'Alene's.

If you want to bring a contribution, bring a big Rib eye for beef stew and 2 liters of Roof Beer. Toilet paper is always welcome.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Larry said:


> No date required your always welcome, finding me will be per coordinates, as Ill be somewhere betwixt the Missouri River and the Montana's Coeur d'Alene's.
> If you want to bring a contribution, bring a big Rib eye for beef stew and 2 liters of Roof Beer. Toilet paper is always welcome.


Larry, what is roof beer? Is that the east St. Louis version of root beer?


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

hahaha,,, you got me



texaspredatorhunter said:


> Larry, what is roof beer? Is that the east St. Louis version of root beer?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sooo...Just the cabin ? Or the cabin with trailer ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The whole shootin' match, YD.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

3785


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Glen is correct....The Trap'n Cab'n includes the 1660lb flatbed trailer and whats built on top. Basically everything in the photo and whats described above.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

*And the weight is 3700lbs. *

I had them check the weight 3 times at Marion Iron....as I could not believe it was exactly 3700lbs. Does anyone know if they round on certified truck scales? I would not think they would at an scrap iron company as they pay by the pound.

I have the weigh ticket.

(I told ED in the Vardo thread I would subtract 150lbs for the add on's after I posted for the contest. )


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

certified truck scales that i use are right to the lb


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> certified truck scales that i use are right to the lb


 Thank-you, Guess this was a fluke for it to weigh exactly 3700lbs!

Again makes me happy as its as light as one of these small campers they sell for the smaller SUV market.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

So, who won the guessing game considering the extra weight after the contest began?


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

pokeyjeeper said:


> 3508 and I want a trapping date with you Larry





glenway said:


> 3498 pounds, but I sure don't want any of those "Grand" prizes.





youngdon said:


> 3785


Per the date of the contest post and I subtracted 150lbs for recent add-ons. (3550) POKEY was the winner and Glen came in second

With the add-ons Don was the closets and would be the winner!

Thanks for playing men, I learned next time to not post until it was 100% done. There won't be another however! :smile:

For all those that participated and want to build one, I have lots of things I learned and would gladly offer advise. For one I would start with a dual axle 5,000lb trailer. That would save over 500lbs right there and allow more cabin tongue weight instead of actual trailer material tongue weight.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Lol so don glen and I are going on a date?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You guys are gonna have a long drive........


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I've won some long-drive contests already but the prizes were actually worth the effort. (Yeah, really.)

Glad you aced me out there, Pokey. If you want that date, call me first. Chances are, however, that I'll have a funeral to attend that day.

YD doesn't seem opposed to the idea, though. Have fun, boys.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

If I had a new motor in the old Suburban, everyone could meet along 1-80 and with the Cabin in tow you would get your dates!

Great guessing on the weight to all. Better then the guys at the scales who said 11,500 and 9,700! The boys at morning coffee looked at the same photos you did. The were in the 6-7000 lb area.

All of those heavy guesses had me a tad concerned. I started doubting Menards shipping weights and my own calculations!

BTW it pulls very well with the a equalizer hitch leveling out the tongue weight. Mileage is what I expected, around 10 mpg on the flats with no wind. But the 224,000 mile Suburban drive train seems to like the set up. I used my Super-Chips Tuner and set the tune for tow. Running 91 octane its a smooth ride at 60 mph with no down shifting whatsoever, despite that big flat sail on the cabins front and our Iowa hills.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> I've won some long-drive contests already but the prizes were actually worth the effort. (Yeah, really.)
> 
> Glad you aced me out there, Pokey. If you want that date, call me first. Chances are, however, that I'll have a funeral to attend that day.
> 
> YD doesn't seem opposed to the idea, though. Have fun, boys.


God knows what you were thinking Glen, I thought, given the participants, we'd all go coyote hunting.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Yeah calling trip


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't know what you were thinking, either, YD, but looks like Pokey's gonna drive. Coyote hunt, huh? I'm in, if Pokey's in, too. And, drives. Heck, I'd even drive over to his place so he doesn't have to go out of his way.


----------

